# Thanks Kevin.



## EricJS (Mar 16, 2013)

Kevin, 

I understand we're making improvements (server, etc.) and the transition will require patience on our part, as well as a few more auctions. Both should be expected as we're still growing.

I just wanted to take a minute to publicly thank you for administrating such a wonderful site. We understand it's a full time job for a busy man, yet you refuse to back off when things don't go smoothly. On top of that, many of us make some really good pocket change by using the site.

I don't want to leave out the Moderators either: Kevin & the gang - *Thank You For All Your Time & Effort!*


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 16, 2013)

:whs:


----------



## Sprung (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, Thank You to Kevin for all his hard work! (And the moderators too!) It takes a lot of work to make a place like this run smoothly and we're grateful for all of your hard work in making this a great place to hang around!


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks a bunch kevin!


----------



## brown down (Mar 16, 2013)

i been looking at a lot of post and can see this is bothering kevin for the mistakes of whatever company out there. 

kevin you by no means have to apologize for someone elses errors!! hell you are the one who created this great site for us woodaholics! I appreciate everything you and the mods do, and hope you aren't loosing any sleep over this! I say this a lot, S**t happens, and you can't be held or hold yourself responsible for actions which are out of your hand!!!! that being said happy :csnut: can't wait to see your next harvest and don't forget :woodfix: when you get some more of your awesome texas beetle wood sawed up


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2013)

brown down said:


> i been looking at a lot of post and can see this is bothering kevin for the mistakes of whatever company out there.
> 
> kevin you by no means have to apologize for someone elses errors!! hell you are the one who created this great site for us woodaholics! I appreciate everything you and the mods do, and hope you aren't loosing any sleep over this! I say this a lot, S**t happens, and you can't be held or hold yourself responsible for actions which are out of your hand!!!! that being said happy :csnut: can't wait to see your next harvest and don't forget :woodfix: when you get some more of your awesome texas beetle wood sawed up



Jeff and all- I know Kevin was bumed but he checked this morning and went and did something productive. He might not be able to get on- It might be a couple days till we are normal again--Hold it- normal and this group just aint happenin. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Patrude (Mar 16, 2013)

EricJS said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I understand we're making improvements (server, etc.) and the transition will require patience on our part, as well as a few more auctions. Both should be expected as we're still growing.
> 
> ...



 I agree; there's a lot of work being done by Kevin and the moderators and we all get to have one heck of a good time because of those efforts. I can truly say since joining WB I have had fun, found some wonderful wood, met some mighty nice folks, gotten many questions answered got lots of good advice. I don't only enjoy it, I am proud to be a part of it. My sincere thanks and continued support to Kevin and all the moderators :thanx: Rich


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Eric and all. Looks like we're back in business!


----------



## spotmarley (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Kevin,
for all the work behind the scenes 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 17, 2013)

Kevin, Thanks so much for doing so much for all of us. Life is good, with WoodBarter it is great!!!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, Kevin, Mike, and all the moderators and those in back of the curtain. It feels So good to get a nice wood fix again!


----------

